# 2013 cruze noise from the front left side



## scorpion09 (Sep 26, 2013)

hello everyone, i bought a 2013 chevy cruze eco manual 2 weeks ago and since last week, I have been hearing this noise that I cant explain that is coming from the left front side of the car. i do have the sound recorded and a video where you can hear the sound that the car is making when driving. This noise can only be heard when driving 35mph and above and the faster that i go the louder the noise gets. both recordings were taken on different days.

i took the car to the dealer this past saturday but we were not able to re-produce the noise since we only spent less than a mile on the freeway. i felt disappointed because the guy just gave me his business card and told me if i am able to reproduce the noise again to call him. I told him that the car needed more time on the road to start making the noise so it wont just start making the noise as soon as i start driving. on the freeway it would take to drive 2-3 miles before the car starts making the noise. He heard the audio clip i took (below) but it didn't help at all. I am taking my car again this Saturday since i keep hearing the noise but i would like to hear some suggestions from the people in this forum about my problem.

this audio clip was taken from my phone when I was driving 60+ mhp on the freeway. the noise starts at the 01:40 minute mark






this is the video clip I took when driving on the road at about 45mph.you can hear the noise starting at the 00:30 mark


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, im sure you will get some help on here for that issue, not sure myself on what is causing it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Can't hear it at those listed times, are you shifting and what gear are you in at those speeds? Did you do res bypass mod? My only normal sounds is the trans when shifting and the electrical humm when the car is just turned off. Am I the only one that was waiting for a ghost to pop up and scream while they had the speakers turned all the way up?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

scorpion09, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern. Have you been able to share this clip with your service department. We can certainly speak to your dealership on your behalf. Please private message us your name, VIN, phone number, and the name of your GM dealership. I look forward to hearing from you. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

